# Building a B310 Race car - online diary.



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am new to the forum, and just thought some of you might be interested in what has been my pet project for the last two years. (it was supposed to be finished in 3-6 months!  )

I have been building a Datsun B310 Sunny to be used in our local race series here in Australia. It's fitted with plenty of good gear including a tricked up FJ20 Turbo with custom plenum and high mount turbo manifold, all controlled with a Motec M4 pro with Lambda and datalogging of course.

Here's a pic taken earlier this year....we have added some sign writing since.










Anyway's....if any of you are interested in a bit of a read, you can go to the web site....

www.angelfire.com/retro/mpamotorsports/sunnydiary 

If you have any questions......feel free to ask.

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Welcome 
you already know me and blownb310 from datsun 1200.com

I'll be interested to see what you're doing.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i didn't know that car had a fj20t in it!
most people over here probably have never heard of that beast


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

*She's a little weapon!*

Yeah....FJ20 with T28 Turbo, highmount exhaust, custom plenum, 550cc bosch injectors, big cams, Forged pistons (9:1 comp!) and the Motec to run it.

I thought I was ready forthe dyno, but there 'seems' to be an issue with the clutch (Tilton Twin PLate - 7.25"), so I need to drop the gearbox back out to inspect it before we run it up on the dyno.

As I am about to go on holidays (to the states)....it will be late January before it hits the dyno.


----------



## b310turbo (Dec 14, 2004)

bro, i'm currently building up my B310 also but using CA18det engine.... i'm having trouble with the rear suspension as the set are separate, it means that i cant use adjustable.... note that i'm using lancer gsr axle... how?? can u pls help me???


----------



## b310turbo (Dec 14, 2004)

fj20det is from the old version of skyline if i'm not mistaken.... in malaysia very hard to get spare parts...


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Rear Suspension*

Hey B310 Turbo...........

In the rear, we used an S12 Sylvia (H190) diff. We cut off the spring platforms, and machined up some new ones to suit the smaller diameter springs I am using. Then, we welded a plate in where the top spring mount would normally be, and then welded a threaded tube section in to give us the option of adjusting the height in the rear end.

I used a Noltec Kit which costs around $365 Australian Dollars. The only thing we changed was, the mounting hats...they came with alloy spring hats which we could not weld to the diff housing, that's why we machined up some steel ones instead.

The links below will take you to the pics of the rear end....

http://www.angelfire.com/retro/mpamotorsports/sunnydiary2 

http://www.angelfire.com/retro/mpamotorsports/sunnydiary2 

Just ask if you have any questions.


----------



## b310turbo (Dec 14, 2004)

*rear adjustable set*

hi datman, 

i've been searching for the s12 diff and its damn difficult. they have not got those stuffs unless u are at it full time. but there's this guy i meet who has a shop that does suspensions and absorbers customed made. thinking of getting one and save the hassle but its gonna cost me RM3k. maybe i'll stick to my modified tokico absorbers for a while and get some adjustables later. dont really have time, working like dogs to earn money for my car dude. maybe after i get to learn how to upload some pic n then u can probably teach me a thing or two about my modifications.... but anyway, thanks, maybe ill do that if i get the diff.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

No problem's dude.... I'll help you where I can!

P.S.....going back to work tomorrow.....to work like a dog again!


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Dyno Report*

Hey guys, just had the car on the Dyno yesterday, and I have placed a copy of the printout below.

We made 183rwhp at a little over 6,000rpm running 15psi boost. Torque was 850lb...so plenty there. I was hoping for 200, but we didn't quite get there.

If you look at the graph you can see the car was making good power all the way to the 6,00rpm point....then it hits a wall.....this wall is the stupid restrictor we have to run in our category. The combination of big camshafts and big turbo simply do not work with the restrictor. After I have taken it to the track a couple of times, We will pull the head and place factory spec camshafts back in the car with the appropriate valve springs. Also, we will source another turbo with the right specs for our application. Afterthis is done, I will also add a water injection system so that we can advance the timing another 5 degrees...this alone should give us 20hp. 

We are aiming to make full boost at 2,500 revs with a usable torque curve from 2,000 through to 6,000 rpm. The goal is 240rwhp and over 1,000lb's of torque....we know we can't make much more than that with the restrictor in place.....I'll let you all know how we get on.











Notice the slight dip in the power curve 3/4 of the way up.....that's where the cams really started to work, just under 5,000rpm. Combined with the boost, the car really sat up on the dyno....they ended up strapping it down to make sure it didn't climb off the dyno.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

850 ft/lb!! If i ever come to OZ, give me a ride in that! That car weighs what 1800 Lbs?


----------



## horsepowermadjunkie (Jan 8, 2006)

this may sound just a lil crazy to yall, but what are your thoughts of dropping a Dodge 318 with twin turbos mated to a four speed auto and a Dana rear end into my 79 B310?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the 210 has had pretty much any engine that fit between the frame rails and had a rwd tranny, so go for it!


----------



## horsepowermadjunkie (Jan 8, 2006)

do you know of anyone who has done a mod like this? and if so, how does the frame hold up?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Datman,

Congratulations on your fantastic buildup of your B310. :thumbup: I enjoyed your well documented website and great pics too. It took a lot of work and talent to make all of that happen. Keep this thread going. I'd love to hear any updates you might have with the car or racing events with it, etc.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey Guys......It's been nearly three years since my last post (Am I in Confession here?)..........

A lot has happened with the car, and it has been continually evolving. The next chapter is just about to open however....we are replacing the almighty FJ with an SR20 powerplant....

Here is a pic taken during an event in 2007.











New Radiator & Intercooler installed......











On a hot lap during Qualifying....










I will see what others I can dig up for all to see


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

....and here are a couple more of my favourites!

In amongst the action trying to pass a V8 Commodore while a Pesky RX7 keeps nudging me from behind!











We can now run lower profile tyres, which has helped get the car much closer tothe ground! Here we are at the end of the straight, hard on the brakes after doing 185kph.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm loving it. Thanks for the updates. Why the change from the FJ to theSR?


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

The FJ was getting to hard to get parts for, and with the way we run these things - it needs to be refreshed on a regular basis. Also, the FJ had got a bit out of control - ended up making 269rwhp at one stage  but when ever something went wrong it everything was custome made and difficult to replace.

The SR plan is much simpler, basically a Naturally aspirated internals in a turbo block, with N/A Cams in a turbo head. Custom inlet & exhaust Manifolds. All the engine parts will be off the shelf.

The plan is to run 10:1 compression with 18-20psi boost on race fuel with water injection.

I will try and keep you updated.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

datman55 said:


> I will try and keep you updated.


I'm still enjoying this great thread. How about another update? Any pics of the SR20 transplant? Did you use the MadDat kit?

Mike


----------

